# HCCC / FOTAS C.A.R.E.S. Convention



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Here is the convention video

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/8204932/21790582


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Is there one of these conventions every year??


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the answer is yes and no. Fotas has a convention every year. Different clubs host. 2011 was in san antonio. They teamed up with CARES. In 2012, the dallas club hosted. They had a betta show. So less emphasis on CARES.

Both were fun.


----------

